# AAE max hunter vanes vs. blazers



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I've shot the Max Hunters & Blazers tons since both came out....
Max Hunter Pro's=
Extremely easy to fletch, they stick really good for me on wraps
You can get a lot more helical on them over Blazers
Since they changed the profile and added the ridges they are quieter than the first Gen of them were
Con's=
Just a touch taller profile than Blazers are, so clearance could be an issue on some bows
Not as many colors

I'm an AAE fan, I shoot their Elite 2.6 vanes a lot and love them...If I were to go back to short 2" vanes I'd probably go with the Max Hunters again cause I've always had good luck with them.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Good review from J-Daddy and experience like mine. I'm a fan of AAE vanes in general for the reasons he stated.... superior adhesion on hard offsets and helicals.

My favorite vane overall is the AAE 2.3


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> Good review from J-Daddy and experience like mine. I'm a fan of AAE vanes in general for the reasons he stated.... superior adhesion on hard offsets and helicals.
> 
> My favorite vane overall is the AAE 2.3


Do you hunt with the 2.3 vanes??? I haven't tried them but I'm a big fan of the 2.6 for everything... I've shot a lot of fixed and mechanical broadheads with them and they've done great....For me they shoot better at long range than the shorter vanes do.


----------



## Imcoming4u2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have shot only blazers but recently switched to fusion 2" vanes and wow a great difference in groups at longer ranges and and they look good too


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

What are the real world weight differences in these? blazers and Max are advertised at 6 gn...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Do you hunt with the 2.3 vanes??? I haven't tried them but I'm a big fan of the 2.6 for everything... I've shot a lot of fixed and mechanical broadheads with them and they've done great....For me they shoot better at long range than the shorter vanes do.


I did this year for the first time. I just so happened to have some laying here when it came time to fletch hunting arrows. I did them in a 4-fletch just for fun and they did very well for me. I'm not trying to stabilize huge BH but they did great with my Slick Trick std's and my T3's.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Alpha Burnt said:


> What are the real world weight differences in these? blazers and Max are advertised at 6 gn...


I just weighed a white Blazer, and a white Max Hunter.
Blazer=6grain
Max Hunter=8grain


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Okay, thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

What do the new smaller profile max hunter pro's weigh?


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone tried using Max Hunters with a Bohning Helix jig?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> What do the new smaller profile max hunter pro's weigh?


No idea, haven't seen them...the ones I have are maybe a year old....I didn't know they had a new one.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

AAE max hunter on my indoor arrows right now, they fletch up very easy and i used a helical bitz setup. i know of several others that use them also and there very nice vane.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> No idea, haven't seen them...the ones I have are maybe a year old....I didn't know they had a new one.


Ya , I just heard rumor of them coming out with one.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

I wouldn't overlook the Flex Fletch products. I REALLY like the SK-200's. I agree with J-Daddy and his assessment.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Beentown said:


> I wouldn't overlook the Flex Fletch products. I REALLY like the SK-200's. I agree with J-Daddy and his assessment.


Those look great but they are really pricey! Advertised weight at just under 5 grains too.


----------



## tituskleppinger (Apr 19, 2010)

Imcoming4u2 said:


> I have shot only blazers but recently switched to fusion 2" vanes and wow a great difference in groups at longer ranges and and they look good too


+1 on the Fusion


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Con's=
> Just a touch taller profile than Blazers are, so clearance could be an issue on some bows
> Not as many colors.


and i was thinking they were about the same so i just measured with a micrometer and the blazers are .010 at hightest point smaller, side by side with the eye you cant see that difference, so in all practical purpouse there basically the same height, .010 is the thickness of about 4 sheets of plain white paper.

Just an FYI so everyone knows actual measurements


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

I started using the AAE max hunter vanes and they are great. The not so great was that they didn't fit well in my Arizona ez fletch due to their different profile at the back of the vane. I notched out the bottom and now they work great in it. I just got some new ones in today from one of our site sponsors ( bowhunters supply store). Can't say anything bad about them.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

I used the old style until my shop quit carrying them. Love em. Easy to fletch helical or offset out of my jojan. Flew great and just as durable as blazers. I'm back to blazers mostly due to availability. I respect Joe Bell's opinion the editor of Bow and Arrow magazine. He's a big fan and uses them on his hunting arrows. Good luck. It's fun mixing it up even when there's no good reason to.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

I got some max hunters an they don't stick worth a damn! Is there two types? I have literally fletched thousands of arrows( work at a pro shop). Got some just to try them for myself.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i just fletched mine straight on aluminum shafts too, used loctite super gel . no issues and i have the worst luck on aluminums myself.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

dwagoner said:


> i just fletched mine straight on aluminum shafts too, used loctite super gel . no issues and i have the worst luck on aluminums myself.


Ditto. I use the maxhunters with Easton FMJ's and use the loctite gel and fletch them with the AZ mini and haven't had any problems once I figured out that I was putting the cap on to tight and squeezing the glur out. They fly great and I shoot them out of a biscuit and have burried several in an older target and yet to have one pull off. I like the fact that they have a little more surface area than the blazers to stear broadheads.
Alpha2 I don't know if you get a bad batch or had some glue go bad but something doesn't make sense there because out of all the reviews of them I have seen, no one has complained they don't stick good. I hope you get it figured it out because they are great vanes and I am super happy with them.


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

I know the thread is max hunter vs. blazers, but I have had good luck with Vantec 2'' hp over blazers


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I use them both - no adhesion problems with either (but then I always use blazer wraps - look cool and adhesion with any vane is simple).

The max hunters are quite a bit larger. I use them on my my CE Maxima KV's as they are larger shafts. On the Axis I have I feel they are too big and prefer the blazers which have always performed well for me.

Both are great from a quality and performance perspective.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I just started using the blazer x2 I believe they are a shield cut kind like the Aae I was really tight on tolerances on my elites so the shorter profile x2 fit the bill. I seem to have better durability on them too versus the regular blazer. Might be something to look into.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> No idea, haven't seen them...the ones I have are maybe a year old....I didn't know they had a new one.


Buckeyeguy is shooting them in the obsession bow review video he put out today. They are visibly smaller but he doesn't give specs. Maybe a PM is in order?



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

The Blazer X2s look like little Blazers, I think you are describing an X vane with the shield cut on the back. In the above picture, the white fletch are Blazers and the orange and green are Blazer X2's



labonte.r said:


> I just started using the blazer x2 I believe they are a shield cut kind like the Aae I was really tight on tolerances on my elites so the shorter profile x2 fit the bill. I seem to have better durability on them too versus the regular blazer. Might be something to look into.


----------



## Stick Wood (Nov 30, 2012)

alpha2 said:


> I got some max hunters an they don't stick worth a damn! Is there two types? I have literally fletched thousands of arrows( work at a pro shop). Got some just to try them for myself.


I agree! I have been having problems and can't get 30 arrows downrange without flipping at least one vane off every arrow. The local proshop uses Goat Tuff glue and they fletched them the first 3 times in helical and said they'd never had that problem, I tried the "Impact Tough" Gorilla Glue straight fletched with the same results today. We've come to the conclusion that the glue is just not sticking to the vane itself. A friend helped me fletch them and he uses Blazers and the Gorilla Glue with excellent results. I'm hoping to find out a trick or two to fletching these vanes because I really like them.


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

I am a big fan of Max Hunter vanes glued with Maxbond. I tried blazers once, this year, and about a third of them fell off the shaft using the exact same glue and prep. methods I use on the Max Hunters that stick great. 

Max Hunters stabilize fixed blade G5 strikers great... long distance accuracy. Great vane.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Are you wiping off the bottom of the vane with acetone?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Buckeyeguy is shooting them in the obsession bow review video he put out today. They are visibly smaller but he doesn't give specs. Maybe a PM is in order?


I PM'd him, wanting to know myself...


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

blazers work fine for me?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

He replied that he has them all fletched up and when he gets back from the ATA, he will do a write up or review.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

pa.hunter said:


> blazers work fine for me?


Never be satisfied!!!!


----------



## buckeyeguy2299 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey y'all, just checking in here because fellow AT member asked me too. I do not have any specs on the max pro hunters other than they are half the size of max hunters..lol...I will get all the tech specs for them on camera with AAE this week at the ATA and have it on video for everyone. If you dont see it in Monday nights video I upload from the hotel then send me a tweet or email to remind me. We will be with AAE alot next week and with everything going on I may forget to ask on camera..Jason


----------



## buckeyeguy2299 (Jul 8, 2010)

DonnieBaker said:


> Are you wiping off the bottom of the vane with acetone?


we ( Chance and I ) have found that acetone is BAD NEWS for fletching vanes AND inserts...I know this sounds like a cheap plug BUT that Max Clean by AAE ( comet ) works the BEST !!! You can NOT tear those vanes off when cleaned with that cleaner b4...Just our opinion.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

buckeyeguy2299 said:


> we ( Chance and I ) have found that acetone is BAD NEWS for fletching vanes AND inserts...I know this sounds like a cheap plug BUT that Max Clean by AAE ( comet ) works the BEST !!! You can NOT tear those vanes off when cleaned with that cleaner b4...Just our opinion.


^^^^I will second this...Comet cleanser on a scotch brite pad for the shafts while under running water, rinse with hot water and nothing touches the vane but glue.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

People at the ATA, post up some info on the AAE Max Pro, please. length, height, weight-you know...or the same info on the Gorilla Girls would be nice too!!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Max Pro specs?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> People at the ATA, post up some info on the AAE Max Pro, please. length, height, weight-you know...or the same info on the Gorilla Girls would be nice too!!


bump


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like chance b uses the aae's for indoor and 3d.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Any one have a pack to weigh a few pros? maybe explain why they would be different than a blazer and different than hunter max please...


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

IIRC I weighed some the other night and they was either 4.5 or 4.7 grain on my scale. Got some fletched up in 4 fletch pattern and they fly great.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

thx, what advantages do they have over blazers?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Just, your opinion would be fine for me


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

what is every body cleaning there arrows with before they put the vanes on ????


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

shooter74 said:


> what is every body cleaning there arrows with before they put the vanes on ????


Get the AAE arrow cleaning solution. It will last a lifetime and works great. Mix it up, swirl your arrows in it, rinse and let air dry.


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

http://bowhunting.net/2012/11/aae-pro-max-vanes-for-3-d-or-mechanical-heads/


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

duxbux said:


> http://bowhunting.net/2012/11/aae-pro-max-vanes-for-3-d-or-mechanical-heads/


Anyone figured out a place to buy these yet???


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

First off I have shot both vanes with success Broad heads field points etc. If U buy an AAE mini U would be able to fletch up either vane with success. Both vanes have there place. I personally did not see much difference in accuracy or flight. As for speed yes the Blazer vanes were faster 1 to 2 fps. I shoot Silent knights now flex fletch vanes are far more accurate. Try the 3.0's if U really want yo see a difference.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

I use blazers. Wipe the shaft down with acetone, then glue on the blazers with Bob Smith Maxi-Cure. Have never tried the max hunters, but don't see a need to.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I switched to the aae maxhunter vanes and never looked back. I use the maxbond glue and never have any problems with them sticking. They have nice bases and are easy to work with. They are aggressive and group very well. The colors are vivid and easy to see.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I've shot Fusions and Blazers in the past and recently picked up some Plastiflex Max vanes... really tiny ones, because I was having clearance issues. I love these things! For such a small vane, they steer my Fatboys well out of my target bow.

Now I want to try some Max Hunters but stayed clear because of the profile height is taller than Blazers and Fusions. I've always shot fixed blade broadheads, but I am highly interested in these Pro Max Hunters w/mechanicals now. Besides, about to make the switch to D6 HIT inserts in some VAPs so I need new broadheads anyways.


----------

